# 96 2.0 jetta trubo help



## branden1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok this is what I am trying to do. I have a 1996 jetta 2.0 and I want to trubo it. I nEed to no ever thing I will need to do this. I need to no ever nut bolt part sensor that I will be need to put ever thing together in one shot. It would be nice to get some help on this I already have the trubo kit and I really want to put it on asap. No one in my area works on vw so I lose on what to do.

Please help
Branden


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

:banghead: ahahahahahahaha:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## supremesb122389 (Nov 15, 2007)

should just bolt up:thumbup:


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

I not tryin to piss on your parade but, you might be better of doing a 1.8T swap instead. Even with the turbo the 2.slow will be a slug on the run. A turbo motor is built with the turbo in mind. Meaning all internals are forged not cast, like pistons,rods, cranks,the important stuff. The 1;8T has a butt load of add ons and chip tune's that can be had for it, if you want to build more power over the stock tune. I think your turbo built 2.0 will be about as fast as a stock tune 1.8T. Once again, not tryin to knock you down or anything, just my opinion. And as you well know opinions are like [email protected]#s, everybody has one.


----------



## supremesb122389 (Nov 15, 2007)

yea or you could just buy a 1.8t and uprgrade the turbo vs swapping in a 1.8t.


----------



## Exhaustdd (Mar 25, 2010)

These last 2 posts are great advice considering he already has a 2.0 and the turbo kit


----------



## drunkmanhere18 (Oct 5, 2004)

should have gotten a super charger instead along with another motor. your gonna need some more work done.


----------



## chrischeez (Nov 29, 2007)

2003NBTurboS said:


> I not tryin to piss on your parade but, you might be better of doing a 1.8T swap instead. Even with the turbo the 2.slow will be a slug on the run. A turbo motor is built with the turbo in mind. Meaning all internals are forged not cast, like pistons,rods, cranks,the important stuff. The 1;8T has a butt load of add ons and chip tune's that can be had for it, if you want to build more power over the stock tune. I think your turbo built 2.0 will be about as fast as a stock tune 1.8T. Once again, not tryin to knock you down or anything, just my opinion. And as you well know opinions are like [email protected]#s, everybody has one.


i have a 94 2.0 with absolutely no internal mods running 15 psi. it's been this way for 25k now. i drove it from vt to california and back two years ago and would do it again today. it's got a c2 chip,42 lb injectors,garrett t3 turbo and front mount. works awesome,spools great, the early crossflow motors had a forged crank and oil squirters,whereas the newer ones, like this guy's and your precious 1.8t have cast cranks. yes, you can make good power from a 1.8t,but don't rule out the 2.slow. if your car makes it to h20 next year i'll race you gladly.


----------



## 02awp18705 (Jan 19, 2009)

I ran a 13.8 on street tires in my 97 8v turbo . Im only running 13 psi and it was in the mid 90's . Im using the stock engine and have ran it over a year now .


----------

